# My wife doesnt foillow directions:(



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

This am I found our UPS powered off... When I powered it back up the 721 went in endless renoot

No doubt my wife entered too many PVR events last nght, and tried foixing it then gave up and powered off the UPS. She is still in bed.

This one is both parties fault. Jen for not folloing instructions and E for leaving such a path to trouble.

If you enter too many PVR events in a 721 it causes the box to go in endless reboot... Stuff like this must cost E a fortune in CSR calls and replaced receivers

Wonder if the next software upgrade fixes this?


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> This am I found our UPS powered off... When I powered it back up the 721 went in endless renoot
> 
> No doubt my wife entered too many PVR events last nght, and tried foixing it then gave up and powered off the UPS. She is still in bed.
> 
> ...


How many timers exactly? What's a lot?


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I think it's somewhere in the 60's if I remember correctly


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

Bill D said:


> I think it's somewhere in the 60's if I remember correctly


64 timers. The 65th timer causes the infinite reboot. To fix you can sometimes wait until after a one-time timer is supposed to kick off and it *might* fix itself. Or you can open up the 721, remove the HD cable, reboot, wait for the HD failure message, power-off, replace the cable, reboot and the 721 will do a NVRAM reset, reformat, etc... All timers, all recordings, all settings will be reset to defaults. Or you can call DISH and get a replacement 721.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> If you enter too many PVR events in a 721 it causes the box to go in endless reboot... Stuff like this must cost E a fortune in CSR calls and replaced receivers


I suspect only an *extremely* small minority of users would even think of setting 65 event timers on their PVR.

I'm suprised that Dish hasn't yet sent you a note like "Here is $___ for your equipment ... now go to DirecTV ... PLEASE!"

Edit: oh, I see they pretty much have asked you to leave ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=18616

Just curious, if you are so disgusted with Dish (and I don't blame you with the trouble you've had) why are you waiting to switch? Or do you just like to be miserable? :new_cussi


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Jen wants to get a HD tv. Our primary TV is over 11 years old. I figure its better to wait just a bit and see if D has a good new sub HD TIVO offer. After all your only new oince!

This post was not a complaint. Since changing the dishpro LNB my receiver is rock solid, except for my wifes dumb move.

Changing the LNB with signal strength at around 95 to 99 with either LNB apparently cured the flakey playbacks occasional pixels sound drop outs, glacially slow operation of guide and other wierdness.

If you get lost tuner 2 on a dishpro setup or have these strange problems that many report I suggest you try changing the LNB even if another receiver like a 508 works fine on the sat lead your using the 721 on.

My 508s run fine on the sat leads the 721 had troubles with.

Bob haller on the advance front of strange tech troubles...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> I figure its better to wait just a bit and see if D has a good new sub HD TIVO offer.


Bob,

I can not say for sure but it is likely that they won't have any special offer on the new hardware. They haven't in the past and the HD TiVos are expected to be in short supply when they are released.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

We were hoping for a E like offer on HD set and receiver.


----------



## chris_h (Mar 19, 2003)

Bob, 
If you do a search here, you will find the solution I posted which will get your 721 back in working order, if you are not already there due to a timer firing, you did not say.
I am looking forward to the HD-Tivo too. Rumored to be 2 ATSC tuners, 2 Directv tuners, and $800. I am hoping for Apr 2004. I really hate the idea of a $10/month DVR fee, since I don't watch that much TV (but when I do, I want it to be both convenient and
stunning!)


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Oddy enough I have YET ANOTHEr replacement box that arrived today. Jen believes a 1 time timer will fire tonight fixing the one already on our account. 

Frankly I am tired of activating replacement boxes and all that goes with it like setting up replacement favorites and timers.

I wonder why 508s will run fine on the dishpro LNB switch yet the 721 spazes? This fascinates me....

Anyone else EVER report this?

After telling everyone with trouble to swap receivers all these years this troubleshooting tool really left me down...


----------



## gwynnebaer (Jan 20, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Frankly I am tired of activating replacement boxes and all that goes with it like setting up replacement favorites and timers.


Do what I did and add a USB keyboard. Doesn't have to be wireless. Just a plain Jane USB keyboard and timer inputs go about a million times faster.

What's harder is remembering what you had in your 64 timers.... (write them down?)


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

The 721 is back up and running, with 64 timers. #65 must of fired. Many are food netwoirk single events. Its sad the old dishplayer had the show that was to be recoirded in its to do list. The 721 just lists the channel and time

My wife has food as our screen saver, watches food shows constanltly, I find that carolyns 30 minute meals annoying. Jen has a addiction to all things food related.

Food is NOT the center of my life like uit was pre op. I think jen needs counseling for food addiction./


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> The 721 is back up and running, with 64 timers. #65 must of fired. Many are food netwoirk single events. Its sad the old dishplayer had the show that was to be recoirded in its to do list. The 721 just lists the channel and time
> 
> My wife has food as our screen saver, watches food shows constanltly, I find that carolyns 30 minute meals annoying. Jen has a addiction to all things food related.
> 
> Food is NOT the center of my life like uit was pre op. I think jen needs counseling for food addiction./


You can see the show title if you hit PVR and then click on of the buttons on the right side of the screen ( I forget which one ).

As for the equipment deal, I'd be surprised if they DON'T offer one when the new TiVo's come out as it is becoming obvious how many people want to convert.



> Earlier this month, Murdoch told an investment conference here that the satellite television industry is likely to offer DVRs for free or at very low costs within a year, as it fights to retain subscribers and win new ones.


 Linkey


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I had the same problem with the 65 timer bug and all I did was wait till the 721 was aquiring the sat signal of the reboot cycle and I pulled the smart card out for 30 seconds and replaced it and it stopped the reboot cycle. It finished up with the reboot and all is fine. I also cut out one of the timers, so it wouldn't happen again. When I called Dish tech department they said I must have done the right thing and I didn't have to rma it. In fact I have had the same 721 since May 2002 and it works fine with very little problems . I am waiting for the software update to fix any other problems and to give us the fix for the 65 timer limit as well as the triple conflict screen , weather etc. :sure:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh yeah I record a lot of shows and movies so the 65 timer limit has to be watched so it won't happen again. That's why I record in blocks on most network programming in order to cut down the amount of timers.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

jcrash said:


> You can see the show title if you hit PVR and then click on of the buttons on the right side of the screen ( I forget which one ).


If you just scroll through the timer list the show name displays at the top of the screen. You don't need to hit any of the buttons.

Dennis


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

dbronstein said:


> If you just scroll through the timer list the show name displays at the top of the screen. You don't need to hit any of the buttons.
> 
> Dennis


That'll take a while with 64 timers set.

Hitting a button works real well.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Our old dishplayer was s convenient for this...


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

jcrash said:


> That'll take a while with 64 timers set.
> 
> Hitting a button works real well.


I'm confused now - maybe we're talking about different things? I thought we were talking about how to see the title of a show that you have set a timers for. In order to do that, you have to select the timer. And when you select a timer, it shows you the show title at the top fo the screen along with the other info.

What exactly are you referring to - you hit PVR and then click one of the buttons to see what?

Dennis


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob, change your password and then put a lock on all cooking shows channels, or allow Jen only one receiver to watch tv on, or even better yet get her a 301, and don't allow her to use your PVR's at all and last of all move the hell out of the Bermuda Triangle. If that don't work, I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL TO TELL YOU! :nono:


----------

